# Potted Plant Possibility?



## nuclearkielbasa (Jan 1, 2017)

Question for all you plant gurus! I really want to have some live plants in my 10 gallon, but without the hassle of dismantling and adding plant substrate (_attempted this in a previous tank and the results were a month of black water and stained silicon...)_ - Is it possible to use some small pots (like terracotta, mason jars, mesh ones, this thing, etc?), fill those with planting substrate, and set them in the tank?

I'm just wanting 2 or 3 low-maintenance plant types- something to start as beginner and learn going forward._ I've never had a green thumb, LOL_

If this IS possible, can they remain planted indefinitely, and if so- what are the kinds of plants that would be suitable? (i like the look of spiky grasses, are there any that look like that that would work?) 

Also would like to know of a few simple floating plants that would work for my lighting situation - I use very bright LED lights _(as i do not like the look of flourescent bulbs!)._


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If a plant is growing well it gets bigger constantly. So, a potted stem plant or sword plant would likely soon topple over, unless you bury much of the pot in the substrate. Slow growing plants, like anubias varieties, would work OK, except that some, like anubias, can't be planted with the tuber buried in the planting media, so you have to tie them to a rock or a piece of wood, then lay that on the planting media, so roots from the tuber can grow around what it is tied to and go into the planting media. But, those roots may go outside the pot into the tank substrate, defeating your purpose.

Many people do put little pots in their substrate, and have plants growing in them. Maybe someone who does that will chime in and tell you their experience.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

I have seen it done, and it works fantastically. You can try some stems like parrotfeather, rotala rotundifolia, or some large leafed plants such as amazon swords. It works well in most settings.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had no real problems with plants potted within my aquariums. Been using glass containers of various sizes during the past couple years (was using plastic and terra-cotta pots, along with mason jars, before switching to glass). 

An example (below): _Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'_ in a glass bowl (bowl is about 6 inches in diameter with a depth of around 4 inches). I have access to a rich clay based loamy soil in my backyard, so I add that to the base of my plant bowls and top off with sand & gravel for the growing medium. If I notice any plant deficiencies over the course of time, I'll add a root tab to the substrate. My potted plants are usually grown in low-tech conditions. Makes for easy maneuverability and it's easy on the pocketbook.


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I have some blyxa japonica in small pots. Dirted, a few osmocote BB's, with a sand cap. They are loving it.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

You didn't say what if any substrate you have now . I grow plants in Black Diamond "sand" and just regular aquarium gravel with no added problems . Maybe just plant some easy plants in what substrate you have and see how it goes .


----------



## Boostr (Dec 8, 2016)

My Java Ferns are doing well in the Pet Supplies Plus non nutrient black gravel in my 5.5g Betta tank.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have grown some pretty impressive sword plant's and crypt's in pot's in cichlid tank's where the fishes would otherwise uproot them.
Fill the pot two thirds full of dirt and then make a hole for your plant in the dirt with your finger,and place the plant root's in the hole.
Then cover the dirt with gravel or sand till the pot is close to full.
Gently pull up on the base of sword plant a little to ensure rhizome is visible,and place the potted plant in a bucket of old aquarium water for an hour to allow air bubbles to escape into the bucket rather than your tank = possible big cloud of dirt also escaping.
Crypt's grow more slowly and could prolly do well in pot for month's.
sword's grow large fairly quickly in good condition's and may need to be re-potted into larger pot lest they become root bound.
Should get close to a year of good growth before considering some fresh dirt or root tab's for the potted plant's. IME


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Planting in pots is a great idea for a few reasons :-

1. You can grow plants with different substrate needs (use pots with small holes or fine mesh to avoid losing too much when shifting stuff or vacuuming the gravel; 

2. You don't have to fill the whole tank with so much gravel and can still grow deep rooted plants; 

3. You can shift the plants around and not have to worry about their roots being damaged.










I do it myself too although I've planted some in the black gravel recently to see what I can get away with. The eelgrass on the extreme right are in Amazonia and planted in plastic containers. Have done the same for some crypts and dwarf hairgrass in another tank.

Bump: The ferns and anubiases are also all attached to driftwood and can be moved about without problems. 
That's why I call it my Lego tank because I rearrange every few weeks.


----------



## nuclearkielbasa (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome! a big thank you to all, these are just the kind of replies i was hoping to hear! Informative, and giving examples of the plants!

So I've got standard black pebbles in my tank, so planting directly wouldn't be a good idea, correct? I figure posts would be the best option, since i like to vary my tank monthly.


I've another question about the size of pots= what size is too small? Would little planters like small succulent pots be too small for most (all) plants? Or the size of square glass votives? Or do i need larger pots, like small-medium terracotta pot size?

Also, I've seen people use clear plastic half-moon cups for toothbrushes and bathroom things in ripariums; would these work as well in my 10 gallon? I like the idea of being able to put them flush against the walls of my tank!

Here's a list of the plants i love the looks of the most; i love most crypts (balansae, spiralis, apogetifolia), vallisneria natans. Would these all be suitable for potting? Would any of the Echinodorus plants work for this, such as Echidnodorus bleheri?

Thank you all again, and to future contributors as well!


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember several years ago Walter Wu posted a picture of a 'planted' bare bottom Discus tank on an old Raleigh Aquarium Society forum link. I could not find that link, but discovered that same picture on another forum. Might be of interest (that old adage seems to ring true: "a picture is worth a thousand words"). Hope it somewhat helps.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v230/Chunker/aquarium/plantedpots1.jpg

Post #5 the myth : Venus Fly Trap General Discussions


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

nuclearkielbasa said:


> Awesome! a big thank you to all, these are just the kind of replies i was hoping to hear! Informative, and giving examples of the plants!
> 
> So I've got standard black pebbles in my tank, so planting directly wouldn't be a good idea, correct? I figure posts would be the best option, since i like to vary my tank monthly.
> 
> ...


I have not done pots personally, but I would say the growth of crypts would lend themselves well to being potted. However Vallisneria (Vals) would not be best in my opinion, since they grow by producing runners and they will likely grow out of the pot where there is no substrate. Then again you could always sell the runners if you wanted. I am not sure if they would do well long term without substrate.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

bacon5 said:


> I have not done pots personally, but I would say the growth of crypts would lend themselves well to being potted. However Vallisneria (Vals) would not be best in my opinion, since they grow by producing runners and they will likely grow out of the pot where there is no substrate. Then again you could always sell the runners if you wanted. I am not sure if they would do well long term without substrate.


It depends on how close the top of your substrate is to the edge of the pot / tray / whatever. 
If there's an inch or more, chances are the runners will not be able to climb out for more space and the overall growth of the colony will halt when their roots choke each other. 

As for size, that's a no-brainer. It all depends on :-

1. How big a container you have for the plants;

2. Whether you can conceal that container unless you want to do that discus tank approach which I personally feel is ugly as hell; 

3. How tall or big do you want the plants to get. Think bonsai. Small pots, stunted growth.


----------



## Travsisishome (Jan 3, 2017)

What is this plant?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Do not believe it is true aquatic plant but can't say for sure.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't know the name either but have seen it sold at my local shop tied to a flat piece of wood. Not my kind of thing so I didn't bother looking it up on the net.


----------



## nuclearkielbasa (Jan 1, 2017)

So i went and set up 3 little plants _(and found perfect round planters!) _to see how i can manage! They look a _LITTLE _silly, since they are so big, but i figured more room is better for the roots?_ (can you tell i'm a beginner at this LOL)

_The little one in the front is having a hard time sinking, hopefully i don't wake up tomorrow to it floating on the surface :/Betta seems to like them, so if they go good, i might get one or two more!

What do you guys think, is there any glaring mistakes you can see from these pics?

Forgot to add what kind of plants they are!
-Helanthum Quadricostatus 
-Echinodorus rose
-Hygrophilia Siamensis
_(the local pet store has a VERY limited selection....)_


----------



## Wheels Of Confusion (Jan 3, 2016)

Travsisishome said:


> What is this plant?


That's a houseplant, not an aquarium plant. Might do okay growing out the top of a hang-on-back filter.


----------



## abdulazam001 (Mar 13, 2018)

*re: What is this plant?*



Travsisishome said:


> What is this plant?


I believe its dracaena. Its not aquatic but I have seen in my LFS.


----------

